# 3D-Design als Beruf?



## teraflop (8. Januar 2010)

Moin allerseits.

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, hauptsächlich an die Leute hier, die beruflich im 3D-Bereich tätig sind oder darauf hinarbeiten.

Ich selber bin 23 und momentan im fünften Semester meiner Ausbildung zum Kommunikationsdesigner an einer Privatschule. Im Laufe des Studiums habe ich eine Menge Dinge mitgenommen, von Zeichnen jeglicher Art über Typografie, Buchgestaltung, Kaligraphie, Digitales Filmen, Printdesign, Screendesign, Webdesign, Fotografie, und und und. Man könnte also sagen das Studium ist sehr breit gefächert, man kriegt von allem etwas mit, so soll das ja auch sein   Nun habe ich nachdem ich lange unsicher war, welcher Bereich mich eigentlich am meisten interessiert festgestellt, dass mir ein kurzer Cinema-4D Workshop (war nur eine Woche) echt verdammt viel Spaß gemacht hat und ich dabei meine Leidenschaft für 3D Design entdeckt habe. Von allem was ich bis jetzt an Designrichtungen ausprobiert habe hat das in mir am meisten Begeisterung geweckt und ich habe mich danach auch privat weiter damit Beschäftigt und mir das ein oder andere in C4D beigebracht, bin aber natürlich immernoch als blutiger Anfänger einzustufen  
Das Konzept des Mediums an sich fasziniert mich, und ich liebe es was für unglaubliche Möglichkeiten es bietet die eigenen Ideen Kreativität zu visualisieren wie in keinem anderen.
Mein Problem ist nun, ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass ich gerne beruflich später etwas in die Richtung machen würde, weiß aber natürlich überhaupt nicht wie man das angeht, geschweigedenn was da die Vorraussetzungen sind. Nach dem Studium bin ich zwar ausgebildeter Kommunikationsdesigner, aber damit natürlich eher die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, als ein fertiger 3D-Grafiker. Hätte ich vorher gewusst was ich heute weiß, hätte ich mir sicher eine passendere Ausbildung gesucht.. Auch gibt es ja etliche verschiede Richtungen in dem Bereich (Im Sinne von z.B. Animationen, Modelling, Konzeption etc.) von denen ich keine Ahnung habe. Bedingt durch das Studium kenne ich mich momentan eben eher im 2D-Bereich aus..

Meine Fragen wären also:
1. Wie geht man da am besten ran? Und speziell an Branchenmenschen: Wie war euer Werdegang? Wie kommt man überhaupt zu so einen Job?

2. Ich weiß es gibt z.B. auch spezielle Schulen (ähnlich wie meine) die sich auf den 3D Bereich spezalisieren, aber leider höllisch teuer sind. Noch weitere 3,5 Jahre und vorallem die enormen Kosten möchte, (und vorallem kann!) ich einfach nicht aufbringen .. Ist sowas nötig, oder hat man auch als nicht-Vollprofi Chancen, in die Branche reinzukommen?

3. Was meint ihr sollte man für Vorraussetzungen mitbringen? 

4. Was gibt es für verschiedene Möglichkeiten? Reine 3D-Agenturen? 3D-Abteilungen in großen Medienagenturen? Arbeit speziell für ein Unternehmen? Vielleicht sogar als Freelancer?

Fragen über Fragen, ich hätte zwar noch viel mehr, aber ich höre hier erst mal auf und schau, ob überhaupt jemandem was dazu einfällt .Ich kann nur sagen, der Bereich interessiert mich sehr, auch wenn mir Print- und Webdesign auch liegen und Spaß machen. Auf lange Sicht klingt 3D-Design für mich aber am reizvollsten. Daher bin ich natürlich auch sehr interessiert daran, was ihr mir vielleicht sonst so wissenswertes über die Branche erzählen könnt. Ich bedanke mich auf jeden Fall schon mal und hoffe auf viele Antworten


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2010)

Ich habe es mal entsprechend verschoben und das Thema gibt es in ähnlicher Form hier gleich noch einmal.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/ausbi...fuer-3d-grafiken-animationen.html#post1828895

Grüße Marco


----------



## teraflop (8. Januar 2010)

Oh Sorry, da hatte ich mich wohl nicht lange genug nach dem passenden Forum umgesehen ...


----------

